# Got visa but not offer letter



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello everybody
I need urgent help
I am from mumbai and living there..recently got selected in one company of dubai
I had interview with client and agreed to salary and all..BUT NOT GOT OFFER LETTER BUT TODAY GOT VISA!!
Please help should i book ticket without offer letter?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The visa ypu probably got was an entry permit for work purposes. This is different from the visa that will be stamped in your passport. Once you enter on the visa they have given you then you should have an offer letter, reflecting the terms you agreed to. While companies usually get the offer letter squared away early it is not unusual for them to get it done when the candidate is 'in country'. The fact that they have issued the entry visa to you is a promising sign. 

To be sure about the visa, look at the header, the words 'entry permit -work' will clearly be written in uppercase and block letters ...


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

saraswat said:


> The visa ypu probably got was an entry permit for work purposes. This is different from the visa that will be stamped in your passport. Once you enter on the visa they have given you then you should have an offer letter, reflecting the terms you agreed to. While companies usually get the offer letter squared away early it is not unusual for them to get it done when the candidate is 'in country'. The fact that they have issued the entry visa to you is a promising sign.
> 
> To be sure about the visa, look at the header, the words 'entry permit -work' will clearly be written in uppercase and block letters ...


Thanx buddy
I am going to that consultancy and will take that visa..but prob with getting offer letter in country is i cant decline it..hopefuly i should get it before departure


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it a tourist visa or as Saraswat pointed out, an entry permit for work?
If its a tourist visa, do push to get the contract signed before you land there.


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Is it a tourist visa or as Saraswat pointed out, an entry permit for work?
> If its a tourist visa, do push to get the contract signed before you land there.


Ist hv to check visa...in 1-2 days..till nw rearding salary discussion all took place verbally only then he signed on my cv then i signed thats it


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

28515 said:


> Ist hv to check visa...in 1-2 days..till nw rearding salary discussion all took place verbally only then he signed on my cv then i signed thats it


Hi frendz..got that visa..it is Short term visit visa..valid for two months from date of iisue
AND that visa stating my profession sales assistant thouh i hv been taken for engineer...consultency saying it is done to get permit and nothing else and once u go there u will get offer letter proper visa all thing..PLS HELP!


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Is it a tourist visa or as Saraswat pointed out, an entry permit for work?
> If its a tourist visa, do push to get the contract signed before you land there.


Hi frendz..got that visa..it is Short term visit visa..valid for two months from date of iisue
AND that visa stating my profession sales assistant thouh i hv been taken for engineer...consultency saying it is done to get permit and nothing else and once u go there u will get offer letter proper visa all thing..PLS HELP!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

28515 said:


> Hi frendz..got that visa..it is Short term visit visa..valid for two months from date of iisue
> AND that visa stating my profession sales assistant thouh i hv been taken for engineer...consultency saying it is done to get permit and nothing else and once u go there u will get offer letter proper visa all thing..PLS HELP!


rsinner is spot on with his advice ! It is in fact a visit visa, push them.


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

saraswat said:


> rsinner is spot on with his advice ! It is in fact a visit visa, push them.


if i go there and get deviation in offer can i come back immediately?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The designation on the tourist/visit visa does not mean anything. It has nothing to do with your employment. the tourist visa just allows you to enter the UAE. The employment visa process will start once you enter the UAE.

While you are on the tourist visa and have your passport with you, yes you can immediately come back.


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

rsinner said:


> The designation on the tourist/visit visa does not mean anything. It has nothing to do with your employment. the tourist visa just allows you to enter the UAE. The employment visa process will start once you enter the UAE.
> 
> While you are on the tourist visa and have your passport with you, yes you can immediately come back.


thanx bro but this short yerm visit visa is same as tourist visa?...i hv told consultency to book ticket


----------



## 28515 (Oct 26, 2013)

rsinner said:


> The designation on the tourist/visit visa does not mean anything. It has nothing to do with your employment. the tourist visa just allows you to enter the UAE. The employment visa process will start once you enter the UAE.
> 
> While you are on the tourist visa and have your passport with you, yes you can immediately come back.


Thanx but can that short term visit be converted in to work visa ? and is attestation of my degree required for work visa? as company hsnt told about that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

28515 said:


> Thanx but can that short term visit be converted in to work visa ? Yes. You might have to leave and re-enter the countryand is attestation of my degree required for work visa? yesas company hsnt told about that.


Answers in red above


----------

